# 2004 Siena ?



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I am going to sell my 2004 Siena and I am not sure how much to ask. It was never ridden in the rain and is in perfect condition, other than needing a new chain/ cassette. I have the Ultegra level components and paid $3700. This is the first high end bike I have sold, so I have no experience selling bikes. Can you guys please give me some ideas on what the best way to go about getting (and giving) a fair price? 

It is sad to see her go, but I have a new plan that does not include this type of frame, as fast and perfect as she is.................Thanks MTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

